# Help with adding more seating room in Kitchen!



## Lakefront (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm trying to figure out a way to sit at least 6 people around my table without feeling too crowded. I love to entertain and love my house but I really need more seating space in my kitchen. I think the easiest and most inexpensive thing would be to move the fridge and end cabinet next to it but I'm having issues with placement of the appliances. The only thing I can come up with is moving the fridge to the end of the other wall where the dishwasher is but I don't want that to be the first thing you see when you walk into the kitchen. Any ideas? I feel like I'm missing something! 
Thanks!


----------



## oarfish (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice looking kitchen.
Can you get a table with extension leaves or inserts and have it opened only when extra company?


----------



## Lakefront (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks!
The problem is there is always someone in the way of the fridge when the table to pulled out. It's a really tight space.


----------

